# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  CKD - Sưu tầm

## CKD

Buồn buồn ngồi xem clip, thấy hay nên chôm về.

Sp làm từ gỗ, cắt laser, anh em chúng ta dư khã năng làm mấy con thế này  :Big Grin:

----------

elenercom, Nam CNC, nhatson, racing boy

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

bác CKD mod 1 em :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CKD

> bác CKD mod 1 em


Cụ này mối bài chưa được 20 từ, trong một lúc mà có cả mớ bài spam bài kiểu này.. coi chừng bị MOD cho là spam, ban nick bác thì khổ đấy.

----------


## taih2

Lúc trước em cũng làm 1, 2 chiếc nghịch cũng vui. Đa phần mấy anh em trên này CNC, Laser có đủ. Hay là lập 1 topic cho mỗi người đăng ký, làm xong thì mang ra chỗ nào để đua hoặc biểu diễn. Gần đó làm 1 cái trại treo băng rôn "cncprovn.com" để anh em gặp mặt rồi quẩy 1 bữa.

----------

nhatson

----------


## racing boy

ko ăn dc xe của em, hehe

----------

Nam CNC

----------

